# What is technology doing to us



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am sitting in a cafeteria right now having lunch. Looking around at everyone in here I notice one thing. Every wobble person, including me is immersed in either a cell phone or other hand held device. Even the people that are sitting g with someone else are not even talking to each other. I see this more and more in restaurants all the time. Even to the point where someone will be sitting with two or three people and actually have lengthy phone conversation with someone else

My son was home for the weekend and last night we were sitting in the living room. The wife and I my son and one of the wifes kids. A silence had fallen over the room and at some point my son said "what are we doing?" All of us with our heads down on the cells. We should institute rules especially in the house when gathered. Put the things away and actually speak to each other


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> My son was home for the weekend and last night we were sitting in the living room. The wife and I my son and one of the wifes kids. A silence had fallen over the room and at some point my son said "what are we doing?" All of us with our heads down on the cells. We should institute rules especially in the house when gathered. Put the things away and actually speak to each other


We sometimes watch TV that way--but usually I'm looking up stuff on imdb--because I can't quite figure out where I saw one of the actors.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

zontar said:


> We sometimes watch TV that way--but usually I'm looking up stuff on imdb--because I can't quite figure out where I saw one of the actors.


That's acceptable in my view


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

In some ways, we are losing the art of communication because of our digital age. Balance is so important to keep our relationships strong and growing.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Sitting by yourself in a cafeteria, then I find it completely understandable - if I'm alone in that situation (or a waiting room or the like) then I'm almost invariably reaching for the phone, firing up the Kindle app, and back to reading whatever book is currently on the go. 

If I'm sitting with others, I doubt that I'd contemplate doing so for a moment - unless the company was really, really boring. 

Neil


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)

does anyone watch concerts live anymore?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This is but one of the reasons why I decline to have one, and why I leave the work-issued one locked in a drawer at work.

The older I get, the more I find common sense in that old expression of Baba Ram Dass, in the 1970's: _Be here, now_. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Be_Here_Now_(book)


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

If I'm with somebody then the phone might be out on the table but I won't be on it unless something comes through and even then it will be a quick glance and unless it's my wife I won't be answering it.

If I'm by myself, I'll definitely have it out and will be reading the news or scanning through work email to get caught up on the day's activity.

In the old days, I didn't have a phone on the table when I was with somebody and if I was alone I'd have a newspaper in front of me so I'd say not all that much has really changed with me.

I can definitely see things changing, though...I just hope my wife and I can keep our girls engaged in face to face interaction whenever it's available.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

interesting.....my colleagues and myself are very good at not using phones at lunch and we actually have conversation. the odd person out might be looking at their phone but for the most part 80% of us are actively engaged in conversation. ages are anywhere from 22-33


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I graduated from college with only a paper and pencil for math computations. What I would have given if there were such a thing as a pocket calculator. And I love my pc, which gives me access to forums like this. So I hope I am not a complete Luddite. But I do not ever plan to own a smart phone. Luckily, I am old enough to get away with this.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've droned on and on before that a great many aspects of contemporary culture conspire to undermine our patience. We are simply not willing to wait any more, whether it is for films, music, meals, calculations, financing of big-ticket items (houses, cars), sex, promotions, or messages. Smart-phones stand in line along with high-speed internet, microwave ovens, easy credit, Tinder, and TV remotes: all of these things that say "You don't have to, and shouldn't have to, wait". That's why it is more appropriate for me to lapse into crotchety-old-fart mode about culture, rather than technology. The presence of the technology is simply an expression of what the culture treats as appropriate.

As several people here have nicely illustrated, the presence and potential influence of, the technology does not _oblige_ us to be impatient. We can own/use the technology, but still exhibit patience, considerateness, and all those good things that have been virtues around the globe for eons. But it requires self-control, and that's something that is generally in short supply...around the world, for eons. It's pretty much why we still need jails, and marriage counsellors, and divorce lawyers, and Money Mart.

Technology adopts the role of a gallon of your favorite ice-cream with a big spoon sticking out of it, and nobody else in the house. Can you have a small serving and put the rest away? Some can, but most can't, so technology tends to have a rather pervasive and negative influence, because there just isn't enough will-power to stop it.

Back in the fall, I was in a left-turn lane, having just missed the advance green, and settling in to wait a few minutes for the next one. I picked up my tablet in the seat beside me to turn off the apps I had been using before I got in the car, so the battery wouldn't drain, and put the tablet down well before the light turned green. A non-uniformed officer in an unmarked car beside me, turned on his siren and pulled me over as I made my turn. He was going to charge me with texting and driving. I explained that I do not text and drive, and emphasized that I can't because I do not have a cell-phone. "It's 2014 and you don't have a cell-phone?", he asked, incredulously. I replied "I have a phone at work. I have a phone at home. If somebody wants me, they can wait." He let me off with a warning, but I'm still not sure he believed me.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Just remember, without technology, there would be no GC. We would also still be lining up on Friday nights to deposit our cheques at the bank.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am sitting in a cafeteria right now having lunch. Looking around at everyone in here I notice one thing. Every wobble person, including me is immersed in either a cell phone or other hand held device. Even the people that are sitting g with someone else are not even talking to each other. I see this more and more in restaurants all the time. Even to the point where someone will be sitting with two or three people and actually have lengthy phone conversation with someone else
> 
> My son was home for the weekend and last night we were sitting in the living room. The wife and I my son and one of the wifes kids. A silence had fallen over the room and at some point my son said "what are we doing?" All of us with our heads down on the cells. We should institute rules especially in the house when gathered. Put the things away and actually speak to each other


The time to worry is when the cell answers his question "what are we doing?" with a command.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

And here we are, immersed in an electronic forum.

Yes, people need to cultivate more face to face interactions again


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> This is but one of the reasons why I decline to have one, and why I leave the work-issued one locked in a drawer at work.
> 
> The older I get, the more I find common sense in that old expression of Baba Ram Dass, in the 1970's: _Be here, now_. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Be_Here_Now_(book)


I'm wondering how many googled the name. I saw him in 1970 or '71 on the coast.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am not adverse to the technology. In actually embrace it and use it a lot. I think we just need to be careful and possibly set some boundaries for usage. Especially at meals or in the car. I dont go to a huge amount of movies at the theatre but there is invariably one or two that can't get through 2 hours without the texting. Also watch any sport on tv and you will literally see thousands of people with their heads down. At the cost of tickets these days I am not missing a minute of the action


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

rhh7 said:


> I graduated from college with only a paper and pencil for math computations. What I would have given if there were such a thing as a pocket calculator. And I love my pc, which gives me access to forums like this. So I hope I am not a complete Luddite. But I do not ever plan to own a smart phone. Luckily, I am old enough to get away with this.


Back in the day there were slip sticks that you could use if you knew how to use one. My cell is on during work because I am first emergency call for the grand daughters school and on their cell phone. I work very close to their school and where they live.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The head down thing is pretty common at our family get togethers. We're usually texting or doing quick research for a reference made (whether it be an item you think someone would like, a store someone should visit, a guitar I'm considering buying, a movie we can't remember the name ofetc). Some of us will crowd over a phone to enjoy something funny on youtube.

Texting may include someone who is at a distance that would like to be there with us. My twin couldn't make my cousin's funeral last weekend - my cross-continental joke made in poor taste would have never happened, if it weren't texting, haha.

Although I understand where people are coming from, I just don't find any of it rude. If I'm in the middle of a texting conversation, and a real person walks up to me and starts talking - do I stop texting now? Is _that_ rude? 

As with everything, there are different ways to look at things. I tend to choose to see the positive.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I do love my technology but I never let it interfere with my real life. If there are people other than strangers in the room, they have 100% of my attention. I only have a cell for when I need one occasionally when I am out and about for calling cabs and such and very occasionally Google maps.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Just remember, without technology, there would be no GC. We would also still be lining up on Friday nights to deposit our cheques at the bank.


Every second friday I stop at the bank on my way home to put my check in the bank. I sign it and give it to the teller. She looks up the acct #, fills out the slip and asks me how much cash I want. I usually don't wait in a line up....the line ups are at the bank machines.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I've droned on and on before that a great many aspects of contemporary culture conspire to undermine our patience. We are simply not willing to wait any more, whether it is for films, music, meals, calculations, financing of big-ticket items (houses, cars), sex, promotions, or messages. Smart-phones stand in line along with high-speed internet, microwave ovens, easy credit, Tinder, and TV remotes: all of these things that say "You don't have to, and shouldn't have to, wait". That's why it is more appropriate for me to lapse into crotchety-old-fart mode about culture, rather than technology. The presence of the technology is simply an expression of what the culture treats as appropriate.
> 
> As several people here have nicely illustrated, the presence and potential influence of, the technology does not _oblige_ us to be impatient. We can own/use the technology, but still exhibit patience, considerateness, and all those good things that have been virtues around the globe for eons. But it requires self-control, and that's something that is generally in short supply...around the world, for eons. It's pretty much why we still need jails, and marriage counsellors, and divorce lawyers, and Money Mart.
> 
> ...


You mean I needed those divorce lawyers because I had no self control? Umm, I guess you're right on that one. I prefer to label the jail thing as just a matter of slowness. And long before the "tech" age I would destroy a gallon of chocolate ice cream any time I had a chance. Still do. I would have left the tablet battery die.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Electraglide said:


> Every second friday I stop at the bank on my way home to put my check in the bank. I sign it and give it to the teller. She looks up the acct #, fills out the slip and asks me how much cash I want. I usually don't wait in a line up....the line ups are at the bank machines.


And I thought I was the only one who still banked this way!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am not adverse to the technology. In actually embrace it and use it a lot. I think we just need to be careful and possibly set some boundaries for usage. Especially at meals or in the car. I dont go to a huge amount of movies at the theatre but there is invariably one or two that can't get through 2 hours without the texting. Also watch any sport on tv and you will literally see thousands of people with their heads down. At the cost of tickets these days I am not missing a minute of the action


I get more enjoyment, entertainment and social interaction here than watching t.v., going to the movies etc..


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> The head down thing is pretty common at our family get togethers. We're usually texting or doing quick research for a reference made (whether it be an item you think someone would like, a store someone should visit, a guitar I'm considering buying, a movie we can't remember the name ofetc). Some of us will crowd over a phone to enjoy something funny on youtube.
> 
> Texting may include someone who is at a distance that would like to be there with us. My twin couldn't make my cousin's funeral last weekend - my cross-continental joke made in poor taste would have never happened, if it weren't texting, haha.
> 
> ...


I tend to see the soccor mom who runs into me with here shopping cart while texting. At the last family get together a few years back one of my great nephews was texting. His grand mother, my older sister, asked him to put it away....he didn't or at least fast enough for her. She took it out of his hand and took the battery out of it. He was lucky, I would have thrown it off the deck into the ocean.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Krelf said:


> And I thought I was the only one who still banked this way!


Nope. Most of the time I still pay with cash too. Around here there are branches of my bank open on Sundays if I need more than what I have in my pocket.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> I tend to see the soccor mom who runs into me with here shopping cart while texting. At the last family get together a few years back one of my great nephews was texting. His grand mother, my older sister, asked him to put it away....he didn't or at least fast enough for her. She took it out of his hand and took the battery out of it. He was lucky, I would have thrown it off the deck into the ocean.


Texting friends or _anything_ on youtube more interesting than talking to granny and grampy? No way!!! 

I've never experienced the soccer mom thing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Every second friday I stop at the bank on my way home to put my check in the bank. I sign it and give it to the teller. She looks up the acct #, fills out the slip and asks me how much cash I want. I usually don't wait in a line up....the line ups are at the bank machines.


I'm never at a line or rarely ever. I can go any time I want and the ATM is open. Plus it's quicker.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Texting on my smart phone never, emails on my smart phone never, the only reason I have a smart phone is I need something smart than me to dial the the party I wish to talk to.
I delete without reading any emails or text messages that show up on my phone. Anyone who wants to contact me has all my phone numbers and my fax number. I use Onstar to navigate the city, it is also smarter than me. 
There are no heads down at family gatherings, we all agree you want to talk on your phone, go outside and let us talk if we want to, without your distraction.
I really am getting to be a grouchy old bastard, what's worse is without spell check this would look like an unknown alien language. Age has it's privileges, also it's drawbacks. I'm one of those drawbacks.

:Smiley-fart:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Texting friends or _anything_ on youtube more interesting than talking to granny and grampy? No way!!!
> 
> I've never experienced the soccer mom thing.


The soccer mom thing? Mini van or suv in the parking lot, two kids in soccer uniform, busy texting someone instead of watching where she's going while pushing a loaded shopping cart. Soccer mom's usually aren't as viscous as hockey and baseball mom's. 
Call my sister granny and she'll drop kick you 30'....twice. You want to text or you tube or anything like that you leave the get together....that goes for family both blood and extended. Cameras are sometimes allowed but that's about it.

- - - Updated - - -



fredyfreeloader said:


> Texting on my smart phone never, emails on my smart phone never, the only reason I have a smart phone is I need something smart than me to dial the the party I wish to talk to.
> I delete without reading any emails or text messages that show up on my phone. Anyone who wants to contact me has all my phone numbers and my fax number. I use Onstar to navigate the city, it is also smarter than me.
> There are no heads down at family gatherings, we all agree you want to talk on your phone, go outside and let us talk if we want to, without your distraction.
> I really am getting to be a grouchy old bastard, what's worse is without spell check this would look like an unknown alien language. Age has it's privileges, also it's drawbacks. I'm one of those drawbacks.
> ...


Wrong fredy.....us grouchy old bastards are the privileges. We're old, we're cantankorous and we know all the tricks so we fight dirty if we have to.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I'm never at a line or rarely ever. I can go any time I want and the ATM is open. Plus it's quicker.


One problem I have with atms is that there is a limit on the amount of cash you can take out per day.....mine is only $1000. As far as being quicker, that depends. I've walked into the bank and done all my banking and come out to see the same people at the bank machines still trying to do their banking.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Electraglide said:


> One problem I have with atms is that there is a limit on the amount of cash you can take out per day.....mine is only $1000. As far as being quicker, that depends. I've walked into the bank and done all my banking and come out to see the *same people at the bank machines* still trying to do their banking.


thats usually due to incompetence


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> Call my sister granny and she'll drop kick you 30'....twice. You want to text or you tube or anything like that you leave the get together....that goes for family both blood and extended. Cameras are sometimes allowed but that's about it.


I wouldn't go. I really don't do well with nonsensical rules. 

The funny thing is that in my family, the cell phones are the medium that pays for the entire function. We all conduct business dealings with cellphones, so if I'm forced to hear how good the corn tastes versus replying to a text with an impatient realtor on a major house deal house that's closing within the hour, I'll ram that cob so far up your ass you'll pop a boner and cum herb butter.

Further, as Mark said, the problem isn't the technology, it's an individual's self-control. If they lack it, who gives a shit? Do you really want to force someone to talk to you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

rhh7 said:


> But I do not ever plan to own a smart phone.





mhammer said:


> .. "It's 2014 and you don't have a cell-phone?", he asked, incredulously. I replied
> "I have a phone at work. I have a phone at home. If somebody wants me, they can wait."..


If people want to get hold of me, leave a message. I'll call back if I so choose.



Steadfastly said:


> We would also still be lining up on Friday nights to deposit our cheques at the bank.


I used to cash mine at the Gasworks. lol.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I am one of the few luddites that can phone home and make his answering machine playback to him. The problem is actually locating a phone booth in which to do it in. 
Not that I don't do technology but I can't justify another $70 a month. The internet doesn't seem to miss me at all when I go away from it. 



laristotle said:


> If people want to get hold of me, leave a message. I'll call back if I so choose.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to cash mine at the Gasworks. lol.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> I'm wondering how many googled the name. I saw him in 1970 or '71 on the coast.


Used to listen to his talks on Montreal's CHOM-FM then, when it was an "underground" station. I still remember his dorky choked laugh. I think he has an article in this 1966 issue of _Psychedelic Review_ that I have.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been in working in the IT industry for close to 40 years now. I always tell friends that a lot of the things we see nowadays are things that earlier in my career, would be something that tech guys used to talk about and wonder. Kinda what if computers become smaller, get connected with each other, etc. Even back then, a lot of us say, when that happens, it would be unimaginable what the impact it would have in society. And that's what we are seeing now. Things are changing so fast in our world that things we didn't think can be done a decade ago are now coming into fruition. It's just the way it's going to be. A lot of the things we learned and know when we were growing up is changing, the way we do things are changing constantly. In a few years, we will be having driverless cars driving us around. Can you imagine how that is going to change the way we do things? What we are seeing is just the beginning of a world that we probably won't recognize or understand in the near future. Is it going to be good for us as human beings? I don't think any one has an answer to that right now. The only way we will know is when it happens.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

I was once offered a catering gig where they "couldn't pay me, but I can stick around and eat all I wanted."

Thanks for offering me a small portion of my own food. I appreciate that. (It was a strong "no" from me.)


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

adcandour said:


> I wouldn't go. I really don't do well with nonsensical rules.
> ...


I'd argue that they're not "nonsensical rules", but rather something known as good manners.

Neil


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I really don't get this whole smartphone mania. I find it scary to see all the younger people never looking away from their phone (even when walking). 

Yesterday evening there was such a gorgeous sunset, and it made me really sad to see that 90% of the people walking around me were missing it because of that...

I really love technology, and have the whole Apple trilogy (MacBook, iPad and iPhone), but I can easily forget my electronic devices (half the time I forget my phone either at home or at work...). When I go somewhere with friends (and most of the time when I'm alone), I never bring my phone with me (except if we are far from the downtown area, in case I have to call a cab to head back home). Same thing if I go for a walk outside.

Same thing when I go visiting a new area, I do it old school style (with a map and a brain). People just don't know how to enjoy getting lost or letting your mind go (some call that being bored).

PS: I feel like an old dude when I say that, but I'm in my early 30s..


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've been to a teller twice this year, both times to get a roll of loonies for the laundromat.

When you live in the city and use transit all the time, the TTC app is amazing, since all buses and streetcars have GPS.

I able to get pix of my granddaughter in Alberta minutes after they are taken. And I have a wonderful little portable photo album. I can then send them of my desktop for editing and enhancing and send them off to others w/o having to got to the photo-mat, print them and mail them, (saving time and money)

Text messages with reminders and short comments is way more efficient then having to call every time you think of something.

Emails at work quick and efficient and provide immediate documentation you file electronically and can print of if you co choose.

I could go on, but I am at work, ... and this may be a point against.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

My only phone is at home and has a wire that goes into the wall. It has a wireless handset, and that is enough for me. I think we may get 10 calls a month, if that, so the plan is working.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Option1 said:


> I'd argue that they're not "nonsensical rules", but rather something known as good manners.
> 
> Neil


I understand your perspective, but I think my idea of manners differs than most people and therein lies the conflict. It's like I'm my own culture  

I tend to over analyze rules and behavioural 'adjustments' implemented by others - specifically when placed upon me. For example, my father-in-law told me to take off my hat in his house. Because it's his house, I'll respect his rules as long as they're not unreasonable (if they were, I'd happily never go there - I wouldn't break them). funny thing is when I asked him about the hat thing, he had no idea why - it's just "good manners".

When I'm at my brother-in-laws and my f-i-l is there, I don't take off my hat even when at the dinner table (they don't care and hate him as much as I do). No one gives a shit - except him 

Anyway, I looked into the origin and it started in england. People would take their hats off to prevent the soot or other crap that settled on their hats from getting all over the house. That makes sense to me. THOSE are real manners.

Cellphones are relatively new. So, where did the manners thing come in to play? 

I think it partially stems from the "haves" and "have-nots" and the jealousy therein. I think narcissism has something to do with it as well - people get angry and have a hissy, if they're ignored. Yeah, ignoring someone is rude, but imagine the person you're texting (having a conversation with) is actually in the room - would the third party continually try to interrupt? would they happily wait? To me, a conversation is a conversation. Just as I wouldn't cut off someone mid-sentence, I wouldn't stop and text someone while being spoken to. Checking my email is equivalent to checking outside to see the weather. What's the difference? Is it because you suddenly feel less important, because it's a person and not a cloud?

Does it bug you when someone checks the call display?
Does it bug you when someone checks they're mailbox when you're both entering the house together, or if you're already inside?
Does it bug you when someone is on the phone before you arrive and doesn't get off the phone?
Does it bug you when someone says, "oh, sorry...I really have to take this call."?

And what about skype or facetime? Is it different, because there's a face there?

None of the above bugs me, so I don't care if an equivocal action happens with a cell phone user. What does bug me - telling me what I can or can't do when you can't tell me why I have to listen to you.

Give me the actual reason it's "just good manners" - tell me it hurts your feelings, or you need more attention, or you feel left out, or whatever... I'll likely stop - but only to call you a pussy and to tell you to shut the f up 

This post does come in peace, believe it or not.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Option1 said:


> I'd argue that they're not "nonsensical rules", but rather something known as good manners.
> 
> Neil


And the fact that to us, family is very important.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I wouldn't go. I really don't do well with nonsensical rules.
> 
> The funny thing is that in my family, the cell phones are the medium that pays for the entire function. We all conduct business dealings with cellphones, so if I'm forced to hear how good the corn tastes versus replying to a text with an impatient realtor on a major house deal house that's closing within the hour, I'll ram that cob so far up your ass you'll pop a boner and cum herb butter.
> 
> Further, as Mark said, the problem isn't the technology, it's an individual's self-control. If they lack it, who gives a shit? Do you really want to force someone to talk to you?


You'd really be screwed at a lot of our family things, they're usually held where there isn't any cell phone coverage, like the younger brothers place.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> My only phone is at home and has a wire that goes into the wall. It has a wireless handset, and that is enough for me. I think we may get 10 calls a month, if that, so the plan is working.


On average that's usually the amount of calls I get on my cell phone in a year. Usually a third are wrong numbers.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I understand your perspective, but I think my idea of manners differs than most people and therein lies the conflict. It's like I'm my own culture
> 
> I tend to over analyze rules and behavioural 'adjustments' implemented by others - specifically when placed upon me. For example, my father-in-law told me to take off my hat in his house. Because it's his house, I'll respect his rules as long as they're not unreasonable (if they were, I'd happily never go there - I wouldn't break them). funny thing is when I asked him about the hat thing, he had no idea why - it's just "good manners".
> 
> ...


I hold the door open for other people....why, because if there is something on the other side it gets them first. Same as letting others eat first. If the food is bad etc. etc.. Facetime? That's between me and whatever lady I'm with. Take your hat off in MY house....damned straight especially if we're eating. It's my house and I see it as a form of respect. Mostly, it's the way I was brought up. Call me a pussy and tell me to shut the f up in my house and I'll be replacing the nearest door.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

the scariest thing of all is blackouts. Thank goodness for 4G and batteries


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> You'd really be screwed at a lot of our family things, they're usually held where there isn't any cell phone coverage, like the younger brothers place.


I was at one where you had to walk about half a mile up a hill to get any reception.
Whenever somebody was missing it was either to use an outhouse, use their phone or both.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> Take your hat off in MY house....damned straight especially if we're eating. It's my house and I see it as a form of respect. Mostly, it's the way I was brought up. Call me a pussy and tell me to shut the f up in my house and I'll be replacing the nearest door.


I totally respect peoples' wishes in their house - it's almost basic animal shit when you stand back and think about it. 

The hat thing is about as retarded as me making you_ wear_ a hat in mine. Because you "_see_" it as respect thing just means someone else manipulated you at some point.

As I said, it's all about perspective.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Hmmm manners. Really, most "manners" can be boiled down to basic courtesy. Some have a sense of basic courtesy and some don't. Without basic courtesy, you'll find yourself with no need to have courtesy eventually...because no one will want anything to do with you. For those that have, at length, argued their right to not worry about manners, I ask, what would the world be like if everyone felt the same way? It's not a world I would like to be a part of. The simple fact is, none of us are alone on this planet and it benefits us all to stop and think of others periodically instead of proliferating the illusion that we're somehow more important than anyone else.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> I totally respect peoples' wishes in their house -
> 
> The hat thing is about as retarded as me making you_ wear_ a hat in mine. Because you "_see_" it as respect thing just means someone else manipulated you at some point.
> 
> As I said, it's all about perspective.


There are certain customs in many areas of the world and different customs within countries, regions, cities, towns and villages. It's not manipulation but standards that people have. The saying "When in Rome, do as the Romans do", applies to general courtesy and to show respect to others as you would like them to show respect to you, does it not?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I refused to get a phone under the pretense if someone wants to speak to me, they can phone my house. My husband wanted me to have a phone in case of an emergency. I finally succumbed. He bought an Apple 5S in November. I had it for one week and promptly lost it. I got another for Christmas and can actually say I have a complete change of heart.  It's entertainment, communication and education(depending on your apps)all rolled up into one. I love texting. Just a great way of communicating. If we part ways and have separate things to do we check in occasionally just to see if I am safe and he's okay.
s
I happened to walk into the family room, my son and a friend were furiously texting away. I said, "hey guys what are you doing?". They were texting each other sitting 3 feet apart from each other. I got a little upset with them. They thought it was a big joke!

I know when I go on my break from work I usually hit the Tim Hortons at the mall and everyone is on the cell phone! Doesn't anyone know how to talk to each other anymore? The lost art of communication is becoming more prevalent on a daily basis!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm surprised that no one has pointed to thumb-orthopedics as the "money occupation" of the future. Well, that and hearing aid clinic owner. Between the repetitive strain placed on thumb joints from texting, and the high SPLs that earphones provide, hearing aids and thumb-joint replacement will eventually replace optometry and knee/hip replacement as the big health issues.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am sitting in a cafeteria right now having lunch. Looking around at everyone in here I notice one thing. Every wobble person, including me is immersed in either a cell phone or other hand held device. Even the people that are sitting g with someone else are not even talking to each other. I see this more and more in restaurants all the time. Even to the point where someone will be sitting with two or three people and actually have lengthy phone conversation with someone else
> 
> My son was home for the weekend and last night we were sitting in the living room. The wife and I my son and one of the wifes kids. A silence had fallen over the room and at some point my son said "what are we doing?" All of us with our heads down on the cells. We should institute rules especially in the house when gathered. Put the things away and actually speak to each other


a couple years ago, my wife and I went on a dinner cruise on a boat in the Toronto harbor. she pointed out how many couples at tables (or at least one person in the couple) were totally immersed in texting or whatever on their cellphones. Seemed so absurd. why go on a somewhat romantic dinner, with great views etc if youre going to barely look at your partner or anything else but your smarphone? that's what coffee shops are for.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Diablo said:


> a couple years ago, my wife and I went on a dinner cruise on a boat in the Toronto harbor. she pointed out how many couples at tables (or at least one person in the couple) were totally immersed in texting or whatever on their cellphones. Seemed so absurd. why go on a somewhat romantic dinner, with great views etc if you're going to barely look at your partner or anything else but your smartphone? that's what coffee shops are for.


I totally and absolutely agree. That is plain very poor manners.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, but it was a REALLY funny cat video.


----------



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

Cell phones are a tool. Like every tool, they can be misused or overused. One of my friends visited me from out of town and was often on his phone. I essentially confiscated it and told him that he can do this crap at any old time but the few times I see him, we'll spend the time looking at each other, have conversations, and do activities. We had a blast after that.


----------



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I wouldn't go. I really don't do well with nonsensical rules.


It's about respect, something most people in this me-me-me society are seriously lacking.



adcandour said:


> Further, as Mark said, the problem isn't the technology, it's an individual's self-control. If they lack it, who gives a shit? Do you really want to force someone to talk to you?


Nope. That's why they should be kicked out. I don't see my friends or family as much as I'd like. The least they can do when I'm there is display a modicum of respect and put those devices away so we can carry some conversation, be part of the human experience, and interact.

If somebody is that pathetic that they NEED to access their device so often, they're welcome to stay home. I'll gladly remind them of that, too.


----------



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I totally respect peoples' wishes in their house - it's almost basic animal shit when you stand back and think about it.


Wrong. You are a guest and therefore agree to respect the rules set by the owner. The same for when you step into a store, a police station, hospital, restaurant, or another country. If you don't like it or agree with it, don't set foot in there. 



adcandour said:


> The hat thing is about as retarded as me making you_ wear_ a hat in mine. Because you "_see_" it as respect thing just means someone else manipulated you at some point.


Wrong again. It means that YOU don't get why it's disrespectful. That's different. Using a word like "retarded" could be offensive and disrespectful when used around the parents of an autistic child. If I know this information beforehand, you can bet I won't use that word. Who cares, right? It's just a word. Well, no. It's a word that can hurt so why would I go out of my way to not cater to simple manners and keep in mind who I am surrounded with?

Only a self-centered person with a contrarian complex would go against common decency and do exactly as he/she pleases without the least bit of concern or respect towards their host or guests. I could give you a dozen more examples but the gist of this should be easy to grasp.

The concept of good manners is subjective depending on who's point of view it is. You're free to your opinion but it doesn't make it factual.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Strat-Mangler said:


> Wrong. You are a guest and therefore agree to respect the rules set by the owner. The same for when you step into a store, a police station, hospital, restaurant, or another country. If you don't like it or agree with it, don't set foot in there.
> 
> Potato Potado - that's kinda what I said (I don't think you stood back and thought about it).
> 
> ...


I wish I read the above first, since this tells me that you offer free scapegoats, and stating the obvious as a bonus.

- - - Updated - - -



Strat-Mangler said:


> It's about respect, something most people in this me-me-me society are seriously lacking.
> 
> Nope. That's why they should be kicked out. I don't see my friends or family as much as I'd like. The least they can do when I'm there is display a modicum of respect and put those devices away so we can carry some conversation, be part of the human experience, and interact.
> 
> If somebody is that pathetic that they NEED to access their device so often, they're welcome to stay home. I'll gladly remind them of that, too.


you can't come to any of my parties. cyber or other - you're too mean.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> There are certain customs in many areas of the world and different customs within countries, regions, cities, towns and villages. It's not manipulation but standards that people have. The saying "When in Rome, do as the Romans do", applies to general courtesy and to show respect to others as you would like them to show respect to you, does it not?


Sure. There are different customs in the world. Hell, even in the states - ex.You don't take your shoes off in texas when going into someone's house. That's irrelevant though.

keep it to the point - I was talking about why one would think it's disrespectful to wear a hat in someone's house. It's just a stupid idea that gets passed down generation to generation. It's put into you with the explanation that "it's just rude". Maybe coercion is a better word? I don't know...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

People take off their hats as a sign of RESPECT in many places. A court of law, when the national anthem is being played, in church. But really, does it matter why? Is it really so onerous to take off a hat? I'm not sure if you're just trying to get a rise out of people for whatever reason or if you really DO believe this nonsense. For those around you daily, I hope it's the former. As twisted as that may be...it somehow seems better than what the latter would say about you as a person.

A thought...simple common courtesy costs you little to NOTHING and can really make another person's day. It's a sad statement about our society that these courtesies, which used to be so common as to not be worth mentioning, are now so rare that they can have a profound impact on a person's day. The simple act of holding a door open for a stranger or any number of small gestures make me feel good and generally make the other person feel good. Where's the downside?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ever listen to kids on XBox live? ... we screwed.... 



JBFairthorne said:


> People take off their hats as a sign of RESPECT in many places. A court of law, when the national anthem is being played, in church. But really, does it matter why? Is it really so onerous to take off a hat? I'm not sure if you're just trying to get a rise out of people for whatever reason or if you really DO believe this nonsense. For those around you daily, I hope it's the former. As twisted as that may be...it somehow seems better than what the latter would say about you as a person.
> 
> A thought...simple common courtesy costs you little to NOTHING and can really make another person's day. It's a sad statement about our society that these courtesies, which used to be so common as to not be worth mentioning, are now so rare that they can have a profound impact on a person's day. The simple act of holding a door open for a stranger or any number of small gestures make me feel good and generally make the other person feel good. Where's the downside?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I really notice it at work. The older generation sits around (during breaks) and talks/BS's while the under 30 crowd are glued to thier phones. They wouldn't look up even if we suddenly burst into flames at the table. 

At family gatherings, we all have phones but there seems to be an unspoken rule. You do your business and get off. You don't sit on your phone to play games or pass your time or whatever. Even though most of the grandkids are teenagers now, it still seems to work. They follow the example thier parents have set over the years without being told. It's never been an issue.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

According to the Dictionary of Phrase and Fable by E. Cobham Brewer,
the custom of taking off the hat is:

“A relic of the ancient custom of taking off the helmet when no danger
is nigh. A man takes off his hat to show that he dares stand unarmed
in your presence.”

Other interesting customs about salutations are:

Shaking hands is “A relic of the ancient custom of adversaries, in
treating of a truce, taking hold of the weapon-hand to ensure against
treachery.”
In my family we hug. Especially when we're leaving. Youngest to oldest we hug. That includes adoptive and extended. That and a "Later". 
As far as cell phones go, I'm just glad that I've spent more than half my life in a time of no cell phones. As far as technology goes....don't have to embrace it but can't escape it. And I can sure ignore it or not, depending on my mood.
And if you don't take your hat off in my presence I guess I could say chicken.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I totally respect peoples' wishes in their house - it's almost basic animal shit when you stand back and think about it.
> 
> The hat thing is about as retarded as me making you_ wear_ a hat in mine. Because you "_see_" it as respect thing just means someone else manipulated you at some point.
> 
> As I said, it's all about perspective.


But that's exactly what respect is. it really has nothing to do with "manipulation" or "perspective" or "retardation".
If I go to Japan for example, in order to show respect, im expected to follow along with whatever customs are normal for them, even if they seem weird to me. My input/judgement of the validity of their customs isn't requested.

And, BTW, if you ever go to a jewish funeral, you may be expected to put on a certain hat as well (yarmulke) as a show of respect 

hats on. hats off. I don't see the big deal.
how much is it really compromising someone to try to do things differently for a change to satisfy the status quo? be a rebel in your own house on your own time.
its a funny phenomenon I see more frequently...cultural superiority. we think anyone that doesn't do things our way is backwards or weird or nonsensical. as if we don't have any of those things ourselves.

and back to the OP, it really seems like this new generation is plain old afraid to actually talk to a person. they think a phone call from even a friend is intrusive, compared to a text.
I text as much as the average bear, but f-me, sometimes instead of 50 texts back and forth its just faster and easier and better to convey tone, through a phone call.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

I hate it when you run out of 'likes'.

I remember as a late teen/early twenty's, friends and acquaintances saying
'I wont treat my kids the way my parents treat me'. Well guess what, they
didn't. I seen parents become friends, instead of parents. The kids have grown
up into the problems that everyone's complaining about. Go figure. Yesterday's 
hippies are today's leaders. And we're wondering what went wrong? 

Rant off.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

addendum .. I'm on beer #4 and shot #3 of red stag.


----------



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I wish I read the above first, since this tells me that you offer free scapegoats, and stating the obvious as a bonus.


It's such a shame that you have an innate inability to put yourself in other people's shoes. Just because something doesn't offend YOU doesn't mean it's not offensive to somebody else. There are various POV on this sort of thing, hence my use of the word "subjective". I guarantee you that there are things you get upset about that wouldn't upset me. I'm not going to say "suck it up, cupcake". Why? Because unlike you, I have the ability to see things from other people's perspective and am able to empathize. 

If you're a slave to a phone, why would I ever want to be around you? Obviously, the phone is more important, interesting, or fun than I. At least, that's what you're showing with your behavior. You can debate this until you're blue in the face but when people talk to each other, they expect eye contact and the ability to carry a conversation without the other person getting distracted by something as pointlessly unimportant as a phone like a toddler does with shiny objects. 

It tells me that you lack good manners and a real sense of empathy, not to mention you're being narrow-mindedly argumentative. Instead of admitting that it's rude or seeing the error of your ways, you're justifying and rationalizing your rude actions. That's the 2015 Twitter-happy phone-carrying mentality ; "it's all about ME! Screw everybody else!"


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sometimes I feel like the guy I never thought I would be...









It's a good thing I remember to at least try not to be that guy.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I hate it when you run out of 'likes'.
> 
> I remember as a late teen/early twenty's, friends and acquaintances saying
> 'I wont treat my kids the way my parents treat me'. Well guess what, they
> ...


To a certain extent I could be one of "yesterdays" hippies......you want me for a leader? To me it's kids who are about the wife's oldest grandsons age....20 or so....who are where things are going wrong.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> Sometimes I feel like the guy I never thought I would be...
> 
> View attachment 12632
> 
> ...


Screw that bluz, be this guy.
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums...d139aa37d3d0fc350f1d0e02c8bll_zpsdrwgonpl.jpg
Just gettin by at gettin by. I can tell you it's still a hell of a life.
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/140_13396405091_2370_n_zpsb5d840b2.jpg


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> Screw that bluz, be this guy.
> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums...d139aa37d3d0fc350f1d0e02c8bll_zpsdrwgonpl.jpg
> Just gettin by at gettin by. I can tell you it's still a hell of a life.
> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/140_13396405091_2370_n_zpsb5d840b2.jpg


Actually, I'm happy to have lived in the times I do. Most of my life experiences will never be possible again, and a lot of it, the stuff others can only experience reading books or watching movies. I am what I am and that's all what I am. Toot, toot


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> Actually, I'm happy to have lived in the times I do. Most of my life experiences will never be possible again, and a lot of it, the stuff others can only experience reading books or watching movies. I am what I am and that's all what I am. Toot, toot


Would you believe????? They put a man on the moon! A man on the moon!! We have lived in times, we have.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This thread has taken an ugly twist! Why can't people be respectful and nice to one another? Being mean spirited just doesn't cut it. This reminds me of why I left the "other" forum.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Change for the sake of change may not always be a good thing, but change is inevitable.
Same thing with technology.

It isn't always pleasant or agreeable--but it's inevitable.
Thankfully some of it goes away or never goes widespread.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Man, this is what you're up to while I'm sleeping soundly? 

Listen, I understand where you're all coming from. I do. And...we could do this all day. If you like, I'll oblige, but it's getting a bit wishy washy - with mashing up manners, respect, and customs...it's out my element to write a discourse on these subjects without dedicating my life to it. 

When you isolate what I'm saying concerning the hat thing, it's _is_ pretty amazing how upset it's making some. You _do_ realize that I _do_ take my hat off when I'm told to when entering a person's house. If you feel I should out of 'respect', that's another story, however. An anecdote: I wear a company cap in about 500 homes a year, and no one has told me to take it off or even seemed REMOTELY upset when I don't. Without tooting my own horn, I'm very good at reading people (I have some formal training and lots of practice), so I'd know if there was a problem. This is interesting - that's all.

So, strat-mangler, the person you're describing is NOT me. But, I take that with a grain of salt, since you have no idea who I am (if you like, you can PM me and I can send a link to pages on pages of people talking about me and how I behave daily, if you like). But, Larry, you've met me a couple of times and had coffee with me- I'm hoping I didn't come across in a manner that would have you agree with strat-mangler (I'm hoping it's beer #4 or shot #3)  - HOW CAN YOU LIKE THAT POST!!!

Hmmm, and JBfairborne...didn't you actually threaten someone physically on this forum during a verbal argument in one of my threads? - I'm not sure I can take you seriously and as someone who doesn't enjoy jumping in on a boot-fvcking. 

Electradglide: Admittedly, I didn't research the hat thing in depth - the england thing is what came up on google that day. Regardless, both definitions suit my point (it's archaic and irrelevant). 

On a side, I'd like to hear your perspective on this (out of curiosity): if sulpher pm's me the tracking for the awesome gift he sent out of the goodness of himself, and I told him I hope I get it before the end of the week, is that bad manners, or should I just be thankful?

another anecdote: My kid's birthday is on March 11th. A kid from his class called yesterday to confirm their attendance. When my son was asked what he wanted, his response was, "it doesn't matter, I will like whatever you bring me". Fuckin' 'A', right? _That's_ the shit I'm talking about right there. My wife and I looked at one another and tossed each other a mental 'high five'.

Diablo - truly the only open-minded perspective - and very much appreciated. As mentioned, I _do_ always respect tradition (people seem to over look the fact that I _do_ take my hat off when I'm at the father-in-law's - despite him being an abusive drunk who just got out of jail and is now in rehab. The HAT THING IS UTTER BULLSHIT!!! But, when it Rome, right? hahaha.

Larry - Noting the incompetence of parents is a whole other story and I believe is the root cause of most of our problems (although outside the scope of this discussion, imo). 

BUT, it does bring out an interesting question: If parents instil the right values into their children, would they have rules about cellphones? To me, it seems like kids need to be reminded and coerced to give you attention - Sadly, they would rather BE on the phone, if given the opportunity. It seems that, as usual, the parents have failed the children. So, we cover it up with the appearance of cordiality. After contemplating this, I'm wondering if it is actually hurt feelings (to have technology trump family) and a subconscious realization of failure that incites the family rules. Or, maybe the lure of technology is just getting stronger and we're scrambling to deal with it the only way we know how - with a bandaid solution that can't heal the core, since that opportunity is well gone.

So...what's my point?

I don't really know. Perhaps new parents should reconsider their values, analyze their origin, modify them to suit life now...

Next step: figure out how to get sheep to think


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> This thread has taken an ugly twist! Why can't people be respectful and nice to one another? Being mean spirited just doesn't cut it. This reminds me of why I left the "other" forum.



Whoah, whoah, whoah.

We're all gonna be just fine. :smile-new:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Going back on topic. Can we all agree that no matter what, technology has and will continue to change our values and behaviour whether we like it or not. Would it create more chaos than what we presently already have or will it create a world that's going to be better than what we have now? We also have to realize that technology has helped us in other facets of life like particularly in medicine and the way we treat illnesses. We can't just look at it in small terms but rather at the bigger picture. Just look at our life expectancy now, and don't tell me it's the food we're eating. LOL So with this logic, I think there's more good than bad that we have gotten with the progress with have had in technology.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I recall the post you're referring to...and I NEVER threatened anyone tyvm. Get your head out of your...

Honestly, there are SO many things I would like to say to you, but COURTESY prevents me from doing so. It would be redundant anyhow. You've demonstrated anything I could say about you far more accurately than I could have described.

Oh and feel free to "dislike" as many posts of mine as you feel necessary. Sometimes a dislike from certain people is a positive thing.

- - - Updated - - -



Lola said:


> This thread has taken an ugly twist! Why can't people be respectful and nice to one another? Being mean spirited just doesn't cut it. This reminds me of why I left the "other" forum.


Good question...sincerely. Also, it's a question that's been asked since the dawn of time. My take on this is that, in most cases, people respond in kind. They meet respect with respect, disrespect with disrespect.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

As a somewhat related topic to the original point of this thread...what has technology done to us?

Children are no longer being taught cursive writing in school (haven't been for some time now). Do you realize that we're raising an entire generation that won't have a signature for cheques, credit cards, legal documents?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

JBFairthorne said:


> As a somewhat related topic to the original point of this thread...what has technology done to us?
> 
> Children are no longer being taught cursive writing in school (haven't been for some time now). Do you realize that we're raising an entire generation that won't have a signature for cheques, credit cards, legal documents?


Do you realize that cursive is cursive and signatures are signatures?

You should probably put me on your ignore list.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> As a somewhat related topic to the original point of this thread...what has technology done to us?
> 
> Children are no longer being taught cursive writing in school (haven't been for some time now). Do you realize that we're raising an entire generation that won't have a signature for cheques, credit cards, legal documents?


I wince every time I think of my kids signing a document, or perhaps signing a Hallmark card. They're both very friendly and considerate kids, but ohhhh mama their handwriting is reflecting of their generation. I'd barely take cash from them on the basis of that handwriting, let alone a personal cheque!

I got a typewriter in 1965, so I've been using physical devices of one sort or another to do the brunt of my writing since then, but at least a had a good half-dozen years leading up to that when it was pen/pencil only (and often a straight pen with a nib, dipped into the inkwell in the corner of the desk), and several dozen subsequent years, throughout high school and university, when any "live" writing had to be done by hand. I won't say my handwriting is anywhere as elegant and consistent as my mother's was, but it's a darn sight better than my kids'.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Actually, what I realize is that signatures are BASED on cursive writing. And I don't put people on ignore, regardless of what I think of them. Any other "pearls" you wish to share? LOL


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

mhammer said:


> I wince every time I think of my kids signing a document, or perhaps signing a Hallmark card. They're both very friendly and considerate kids, but ohhhh mama they're handwriting is reflecting of their generation. I'd barely take cash from them on the basis of that handwriting, let alone a personal cheque!
> 
> I got a typewriter in 1965, so I've been using physical devices of one sort or another to do the brunt of my writing since then, but at least a had a good half-dozen years leading up to that when it was pen/pencil only (and often a straight pen with a nib, dipped into the inkwell in the corner of the desk), and several dozen subsequent years, throughout high school and university, when any "live" writing had to be done by hand. I won't say my handwriting is anywhere as elegant and consistent as my mother's was, but it's a darn sight better than my kids'.


Generally, if I write a note to someone, it's in block letters, mostly due to my years in high school studying drafting/architecture. But there's a difference between choosing not to write in cursive and not being able to read or write it. I mean, I kind of get that it's no longer very relevant. It was designed to speed up the writing process. Now typing is actually faster so it's obsolete.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> *Generally, if I write a note to someone, it's in block letters*, mostly due to my years in high school studying drafting/architecture. But there's a difference between choosing not to write in cursive and not being able to read or write it. I mean, I kind of get that it's no longer very relevant. It was designed to speed up the writing process. Now typing is actually faster so it's obsolete.


im the same way, but mostly because at some point in my teens, I realized my handwriting was not improving and was stuck at the barely legible stage, so I reverted to printing 
my signature is a mess....but I think of it as simply being harder for would-be fraudsters to forge


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Man, the "hat thing". Wouldn't dare have walked in to my dear-departed mom's house with a hat on. "Is your hair a particular mess today?", "I'll leave the door open as I see you're ready to leave", "Shall I turn the heat up for your frail bones?", "There's no need to be embarrassed by the shape of your head in my presence".

Bottom line is that if you wear your hat in someone's home you're saying that you don't feel safe or comfortable there.


----------



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

adcandour said:


> BUT, it does bring out an interesting question: If parents instil the right values into their children, would they have rules about cellphones? To me, it seems like kids need to be reminded and coerced to give you attention - Sadly, they would rather BE on the phone, if given the opportunity. It seems that, as usual, the parents have failed the children. So, we cover it up with the appearance of cordiality. After contemplating this, I'm wondering if it is actually hurt feelings (to have technology trump family) and a subconscious realization of failure that incites the family rules. Or, maybe the lure of technology is just getting stronger and we're scrambling to deal with it the only way we know how - with a bandaid solution that can't heal the core, since that opportunity is well gone.


You're quite off the mark, dude. 

You and everybody else on this forum is a grown adult (presumably). Therefore, it is expected that we know better than children. Unfortunately, quite a lot of people I have known have simply grown older ; but have not grown UP. There is a key difference. 

Every day, I see instances and examples of people who do whatever they want with a "screw anybody else" attitude. Those are people who have not one ounce of decency or respect for anybody. The minimum amount of respect one can give a person who is talking to them is to look them in the eye during the conversation. If you're easily distracted or your attention is elsewhere, it's NORMAL for people to get ticked off and to request that you refocus your attention on them. Just try to stare at any object 90-degree away from a person you're facing while they're telling you a story and count how many seconds it'll take for that person to ask you what you're looking at. 

To me, it seems incredibly strange and surreal that I have to educate a grown person about manners. I don't know you. Maybe you have an excuse like being afflicted with Aspergers or some other condition that makes it hard for you to understand or process social norms and cues or how people interact. Or maybe you're not a people person and you'd much rather interact with them through a screen than face-to-face. Or maybe you just enjoy trolling people online. But any of these would make me sad.

The use of cell phones have increasingly isolated everybody into their own personal bubble. Who needs to call or interact with people on a personal basis when you can just log onto Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Snapchat, and Whatsapp, right? The end result of this is that people who are dependent on technology to the point where it's used as a crutch tend to not have a single unexpressed thought. That gives these people the illusion that people care what they think just because somebody gave them a virtual thumbs-up. That in turn reinforces the misconception that these people are always right about everything. They then regress to childhood and throw temper tantrums whenever they're asked to do anything, including removing a hat. I wasn't there, but I suspect there's a good chance there might have been some foot-stomping involved as well. People who are that technologically dependent also have their social interaction muscles atrophy, the end result being that they're incapable of being comfortable in a social setting.

You're free to lead your life any way you see fit. I seriously doubt you'll read my posts, have an epiphany, and vow to change your ways. That'd require effort and again the ability to empathize with others. But trust me when I say that your life would probably be either less stressful and/more pleasant if you were to stop this current line of thinking and realize that (A) it's no big deal to conform and (B) that some humility might do you some good. Nobody enjoys somebody who believes he's better than everybody else and who is that defiant about his actions. It should be enough that it makes other people uncomfortable or unhappy. The normal reaction would be to (A) care and (B) react accordingly by complying with the requests.

These are fundamentals. If you disagree with any of the above, we don't have anything more to discuss.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Screw that bluz, be this guy.


Dave Mann print? I have a couple of crates of old 
Easyrider mags with most of the posters still in them. 



adcandour said:


> But, Larry, you've met me a couple of times and had coffee with me- I'm hoping I didn't come across in a manner that
> would have you agree with strat-mangler (I'm hoping it's beer #4 or shot #3)  - HOW CAN YOU LIKE THAT POST!!!


It was shot #3 (with beer #4). Thinking back .. thinking .. thinking .. can't recall why. But I'm 
sure it was for a general thing or maybe .. nope, can't recall why. I'll go with the 'damn it! I'll 
wear my hat wherever I want to' impression you left me with for $200, Alex. 

I remember our coffee time and yeah, you don't come off like that 
to me. In fact, I don't remember you were wearing a hat then. 
Group hug?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> Whoah, whoah, whoah.
> 
> We're all gonna be just fine. :smile-new:



I am not pointing fingers at all. I just hate when this shit like this happens. It sends out a bad vibe.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Man, the "hat thing". Wouldn't dare have walked in to my dear-departed mom's house with a hat on. "Is your hair a particular mess today?", "I'll leave the door open as I see you're ready to leave", "Shall I turn the heat up for your frail bones?", "There's no need to be embarrassed by the shape of your head in my presence".
> 
> Bottom line is that if you wear your hat in someone's home you're saying that you don't feel safe or comfortable there.


the hat thing might be generational, from a more formal time/place.
in those days a hat was something worn outdoors, like a coat. so leaving it on, would be like going into someones house and keeping your coat on...a little weird and uncomfortable. Men today don't often wear hats in that context.

And in fairness, I think its contextual....if its someones uniform and theyre on the job, say a tradesperson or cop, I don't think disrespectful. Exceptions can be made, the way I don't expect a gas fitter changing my furnace to remove their shoes and work in socks.

but I do think someone sitting in a restaurant for dinner wearing a ballcap looks like a classless punk. and the toque as a fashion accessory is so over. if youre wearing it in the winter, take it off when you take your gloves off in doors, or you look like a douche. so maybe for me its more of a style offense than a respect offense


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Yup.. you can't read my cursive.. nor can I ..much like my father. My mother must be turning in her grave.... 
She taught penmanship, shorthand and typing in the 60's ... I am not a one handed at typing though  




Diablo said:


> im the same way, but mostly because at some point in my teens, I realized my handwriting was not improving and was stuck at the barely legible stage, so I reverted to printing
> my signature is a mess....but I think of it as simply being harder for would-be fraudsters to forge


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> im the same way, but mostly because at some point in my teens, I realized my handwriting was not improving and was stuck at the barely legible stage, so I reverted to printing
> my signature is a mess....but I think of it as simply being harder for would-be fraudsters to forge


My late father was one of the first civilians they ever used penicillin on. It was an experimental drug at that point, and he had been declared pretty much a goner (pneumonia, pleursy, and meningitis concurrently), so my grandfather agreed to let the doctors try out this new drug on him. He obviously made it through (or else I wouldn't be here), but one of the enduring consequences of that episode was a slight paralysis in his right hand, that left his thumb bent, and obliged him to hold a pen like he was going to stab you with it. Needless to say, despite as good an education as middle-class Europeans received in those days, his handwriting was pretty piss-poor because he could never hold a pend properly. My mother forged his signature for the remainder of his life. Not in a deceptive way, mind you. He just got her to sign everything on his behalf whenever he needed to put pen to paper.

My handwriting varies from decent to piss-poor. I always find that, during the dead of winter, if I'm at the bank or somewhere, and have just come in from the cold, the spelling of my last name can vary. Cursively writing "Hammer" involves a series of consecutive "humps", since there are the two obligatory ones in each 'm', plus the lead-in hump that links the letter to the previous one. If I'm cold, and my hand is stiff, I can end up with anything from 2 n's to 2 m's and an n, because I either can't get the hand started easily, or I can't stop it once started, and lose track of how many humps I've produced.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mhammer, at least you have an excuse for your handwriting. I only write my name now; everything else I print and that is getting worse with time. 

As for technology, I was able to connect with an old friend because of it today. I happened to have my cell with me in the waiting room at the doctor.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

As far as writting goes, mine stoped in about grade 3. My son is like my dad was, able to write with both hands...my son is left handed and when he writes with his right hand it's mirror. When I first started school you were not allowed to write with your left hand. As far as hats go, unless it's part of your job or weather related I don't really see the point of one. Especially when worn sideways.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I guess practice makes perfect when it comes to handwriting. I started using a kind of stylized printing when I was a teenager when I realized how difficult other's and my own cursive writing is to read. Now, when I try to start writing something by hand, it looks kind of child-like until I get into it. Even then, it looks pretty sloppy to my eye. So computer printing is a godsend for me.

And speaking of hats, even when I was a skinny 140 lb teenager, my head was too big to find a hat that fit, so it has always been difficult for me to get them to stay put on my head. The price of having an enormous planet sized brain I guess. I also have to keep swatting away things that tend to want to go into orbit around it. He, he, he, OK, have at it, Electraglide...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It seems that most member here appreciate much about technology while others appreciate the simpler times before we had all these new gadgets and electronic ways of doing things. It seems more and more difficult to have the best of both of these worlds. 

While I appreciate the new technology, it is hard to keep up with it and there are those with no principles who use every opportunity to scam others by means of it. Even the experts admit they can't keep up to it. 

If you can keep it simple, all the more power to you. Here's a song for you.

[video=youtube;l7qb5QGx40g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7qb5QGx40g[/video]


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Dave Mann print? I have a couple of crates of old
> Easyrider mags with most of the posters still in them.
> 
> 
> ...


Met Dave Mann at a tatoo/motorcycle show and shine at Slack's in Penticton in the late 90's. Nice guy.

- - - Updated - - -



bluzfish said:


> I guess practice makes perfect when it comes to handwriting. I started using a kind of stylized printing when I was a teenager when I realized how difficult other's and my own cursive writing is to read. Now, when I try to start writing something by hand, it looks kind of child-like until I get into it. Even then, it looks pretty sloppy to my eye. So computer printing is a godsend for me.
> 
> And speaking of hats, even when I was a skinny 140 lb teenager, my head was too big to find a hat that fit, so it has always been difficult for me to get them to stay put on my head. The price of having an enormous planet sized brain I guess. I also have to keep swatting away things that tend to want to go into orbit around it. He, he, he, OK, have at it, Electraglide...


Who? Me? Never. By the way say high to Mork the next time he goes around.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> It seems that most member here appreciate much about technology while others appreciate the simpler times before we had all these new gadgets and electronic ways of doing things. It seems more and more difficult to have the best of both of these worlds.
> 
> While I appreciate the new technology, it is hard to keep up with it and there are those with no principles who use every opportunity to scam others by means of it. Even the experts admit they can't keep up to it.
> 
> ...


Tonight you could say I had the best of both worlds. 60's on 6 on the Sirus boombox while using old fashioned hand tools to strip down a 35 year old Harley so I can put some older parts on it. No phone ofany sort, no laptop or tablet, just some tunes, work and a paper manual.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I broke down an bought an I pad this week



Electraglide said:


> No phone ofany sort, no laptop or tablet, just some tunes, work and a paper manual.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> I broke down an bought an I pad this week


What are these?:smile-new:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Do the new ones also have a place to put your pen?

Neil, get me my coat...


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Whatever happened to the so called paperless society? I deal more now than ever handling paper. Read an emai, print it, file it. Send an email print it file it. Lengthy email chains....print/replace previous email/discard in recycling bin/file new copy. 

No longer supported by admin staff, all correspondence is drafted, printed, addressed, mailed, and put a copy on the file by me. I don't believe that the computer has made life more convenient. Support for computer issues is weak. I'm fed up with the iT people saying try rebooting your computer. We are forced to be more self reliant. Too much responsibility has been downloaded to the individual worker. IMO. 

How may passwords do I have to remember? At last count it was 23. 

I was just provided with a Blackberry for work. I opened my desk drawer and showed the gal who gave it to me the cell phone that's been in there for the past five years. I said if you need the BB back it will be in my drawer along with the old cell phone. I don't travel for business so why do I need a phone? I don't have/need/want a cell phone. I have no desire to be contacted wherever I may be. Leave me a message on my answering machine. I'll get back to you


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2015)

Beatles said:


> Whatever happened to the so called paperless society? I deal more now than ever handling paper. Read an emai, print it, file it. Send an email print it file it. Lengthy email chains....print/replace previous email/discard in recycling bin/file new copy.


Uh. What?

You're doing it wrong.



> How may passwords do I have to remember? At last count it was 23.


https://agilebits.com/onepassword


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It's the new Lyric app.... TM...



Steadfastly said:


> What are these?:smile-new:


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

shoretyus said:


> I broke down an bought an I pad this week


 Is that a song your writing about me?


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

adcandour said:


> View attachment 12663
> 
> 
> Do the new ones also have a place to put your pen?
> ...


A phrase including the words, "...pen is..." springs to mind. :congratulatory:

I'll get both our coats.

Neil


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm just waiting for that big solar flare we may be overdue for that will wipe out our satellite communications, power grids and stored computer memory. Then I'll bet we'll be sorry we abandoned our postal service, called solar power nonviable and didn't write things down on paper.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bluzfish said:


> I'm just waiting for that big solar flare we may be overdue for that will wipe out our satellite communications, power grids and stored computer memory. Then I'll bet we'll be sorry we didn't write things down on paper.


It's a good idea to build a $50 faraday cage. I had 2 (one is now used for collecting dog shit). 

I put hard drives, batteries, emergency hand crank radio and flashlights, etc in it. 

Everything that is important to know during a solar flare event has been printed and filed, but I have quite a few books that will be very helpful.

The one thing I haven't done, which I will at some point, is buy a solar oven. Those things are just cool. If anything, I should at least print the instructions on how to build one.

- - - Updated - - -

I love techmology

[video=youtube;T9CEqlUJGCE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9CEqlUJGCE[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lola said:


> Is that a song your writing about me?


nope ...http://www.lauradekker.nl/English/Home.html


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Beatles said:


> Whatever happened to the so called paperless society? I deal more now than ever handling paper. Read an emai, print it, file it. Send an email print it file it. Lengthy email chains....print/replace previous email/discard in recycling bin/file new copy.
> 
> No longer supported by admin staff, all correspondence is drafted, printed, addressed, mailed, and put a copy on the file by me. I don't believe that the computer has made life more convenient. Support for computer issues is weak. I'm fed up with the iT people saying try rebooting your computer. We are forced to be more self reliant. Too much responsibility has been downloaded to the individual worker. IMO.
> 
> ...


My wife is an 'Administrative Administration Assistant' for a large accounting firm that's been around for a while. When we got married 10 years ago they were just starting to go "paperless" and part of her job was to scan then destroy old files. Last year she finally finished that part of her job. It's now tax season. For every form they file there is on average 15 to 20 pieces of paper. The company owns the building they are in. They take up 4 floors and there are probably 10 keyless lockable doors which means at least 10 'passwords'. That doesn't include all the ones on the computers. They took her cell phone back. She would push the wrong button or forget to charge it or just forget it at the office.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> I'm just waiting for that big solar flare we may be overdue for that will wipe out our satellite communications, power grids and stored computer memory. Then I'll bet we'll be sorry we abandoned our postal service, called solar power nonviable and didn't write things down on paper.


I write a lot down on paper but like shopping lists I forget which pocket I put it in and if it's left on the table the cats eat it.

- - - Updated - - -



adcandour said:


> It's a good idea to build a $50 faraday cage. I had 2 (one is now used for collecting dog shit).
> 
> I put hard drives, batteries, emergency hand crank radio and flashlights, etc in it.
> 
> ...


Tinfoil and a box. It's not that hard. Neither is cooking on the motor of a vehicle.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Speaking of the mail....old, old technology aided by the latest up to date technology.... a parcel was sent to me via Can Post from the Toronto area on the third. Canada Post tracking says that it is now in Missisaugua (did I spell that right) and will get here (hopefully) on the 13th. 10 days to go about 2500 miles. At least it doesn't have to go thru customs. In the old days they'd put it on a truck that would drive across Canada dropping off and picking up parcels. A box of motorcycle parts from Wolfville Nova Scotia to Vernon B.C. took 5 days.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

we'll eventually just get implants, it's easier

or evolve until the internet turns into some sort of species-consciousness, we can all tap into with our mind

it will be much easier when we can channel our thoughts, instead of having to type stuff on a keyboard. or worse, with our thumbs on a phone


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2015)

'get out of my mind!!'


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Speaking of the mail....old, old technology aided by the latest up to date technology.... a parcel was sent to me via Can Post from the Toronto area on the third. Canada Post tracking says that it is now in Missisaugua (did I spell that right) and will get here (hopefully) on the 13th. 10 days to go about 2500 miles. At least it doesn't have to go thru customs. In the old days they'd put it on a truck that would drive across Canada dropping off and picking up parcels. A box of motorcycle parts from Wolfville Nova Scotia to Vernon B.C. took 5 days.



Miss ISS auga


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> Miss ISS auga


I remember how to spell it by using the Mississippi jingle adjusted for the last four letters. M-i crooked letter, crooked letter i, crooked letter, crooked letter, auga.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bolero said:


> we'll eventually just get implants, it's easier
> 
> or evolve until the internet turns into some sort of species-consciousness, we can all tap into with our mind
> 
> it will be much easier when we can channel our thoughts, instead of having to type stuff on a keyboard. or worse, with our thumbs on a phone


I don't think we're thinking about the same implants. Personally I prefer the before but wouldn't turn down the after. http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums...After-Breast-Implants-300x238_zps6ufbdbqg.jpg

- - - Updated - - -



Lola said:


> Miss ISS auga


3 days to do what 100km or so? Sorta like Miss iss ippi after you hit the can?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> I don't think we're thinking about the same implants. Personally I prefer the before but wouldn't turn down the after.


I'm with ya. the before is much more beautiful.










here's another before that I think should of stayed as is.
she actually wanted to look like a blow up sex doll.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I'm with ya. the before is much more beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steady stomach.


----------

